# British DJ sentenced to jail in Tunisia over dance remix of the Muslim call to prayer



## Freewill (Apr 8, 2017)

Every  "feeling" matters!!!!  Except of course you are  Christian or white.

British DJ sentenced to jail in Tunisia over dance remix of the Muslim call to prayer

British DJ has been sentenced to a year in jail by Tunisia for remixing a Muslim call to prayer.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Apr 8, 2017)

he didn't burn their flag did he?


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

Not only that, but he immediately apologized, and they are still going to jail him.

Thanks to the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act, celebrated in New York City the night of its passage as a great Jewish victory, Islam is now the fastest growing religion in the US. This flies in the face of common sense. Muslim immigration didn't even slow down after 9-11. It's not that the people didn't want an immigration time-out, they did. Instead, Congress tried to pass an amnesty.

Why is that? Why are we flooding the country with an alien culture against our will and well-being and with absolutely no idea how it's going to turn out?

Jewish control of the press. If the press turned in favor of a moratorium, we'd have on within months.

It has to end. It is the only chance we have to avoid catastrophe. Let's not be thrown into the insatiable maw of Jewish blood lust. End the tyranny of Jewish racial imperialism.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Not only that, but he immediately apologized, and they are still going to jail him.
> 
> Thanks to the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act, celebrated in New York City the night of its passage as a great Jewish victory, Islam is now the fastest growing religion in the US. This flies in the face of common sense. Muslim immigration didn't even slow down after 9-11. It's not that the people didn't want an immigration time-out, they did. Instead, Congress tried to pass an amnesty.
> 
> ...



/---- There's no hater like a Jew hater like you.


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that, but he immediately apologized, and they are still going to jail him.
> ...



Not a refutation. 

I tell the truth. You hate that, don't you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 8, 2017)

The idiot guy is lucky he wasn't beaten within an inch of his life and then executed.

His one year sentence is a gift.  ....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Not only that, but he immediately apologized, and they are still going to jail him.
> 
> Thanks to the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act, celebrated in New York City the night of its passage as a great Jewish victory, Islam is now the fastest growing religion in the US. This flies in the face of common sense. Muslim immigration didn't even slow down after 9-11. It's not that the people didn't want an immigration time-out, they did. Instead, Congress tried to pass an amnesty.
> 
> ...



You look for Jews under your bed don't you?


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 8, 2017)

I think maybe Obama will come out of hiding over this.


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Not only that, but he immediately apologized, and they are still going to jail him.
> ...


Yes. So?


----------



## J.E.D (Apr 8, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> The idiot guy is lucky he wasn't beaten within an inch of his life and then executed.
> 
> His one year sentence is a gift.  ....


How do you reconcile your craving for man-butt with your anti-gay religion?


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 8, 2017)

A really stupid move by the DJ.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 8, 2017)

Freewill said:


> Every  "feeling" matters!!!!  Except of course you are  Christian or white.
> 
> British DJ sentenced to jail in Tunisia over dance remix of the Muslim call to prayer
> 
> British DJ has been sentenced to a year in jail by Tunisia for remixing a Muslim call to prayer.


Why did he do that??  
Nobody should make fun of religious thing (especially in a Muslim country)


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> A really stupid move by the DJ.


It was a bad decision. I think Tunisian prisons are worse than ours here


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Every  "feeling" matters!!!!  Except of course you are  Christian or white.
> ...


I doubt he was making fun of anything. Tons of house music samples the muslim call to prayer . It just sounds cool.


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Yes but you can't do that in a Muslim country. You know it can be dangerous


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


True, I suppose. But, to us, it looks juvenile.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Are you OK with flag burning?


----------



## cnelsen (Apr 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > esthermoon said:
> ...


I might punch a guy in the mouth who is burning an American flag, but it shouldn't be a crime. And, not to let the wind out of your sails, but I wrote a New York Times op ed opposing a ban on flag-burning that ran one July 4th sometime in the 80s.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 8, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


So, you know how Muslims feel about their call to prayer.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 12, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Every  "feeling" matters!!!!  Except of course you are  Christian or white.
> ...



what makes you think he was "making fun"     Music is MOCKERY?.    Yesterday I went to a  "group" ---sorta public "SEDER for Passover"   The people who conducted it were very SERIOUSLY religious  young men-----in fact  "chassidim"---
the participants were a mixed group.    The music during a "seder"  consists of
various verses in the associated book -----made into song.   In such circumstances-----the song and music is not SOMBER-----but often turns
into a kind of  JAZZY JAM SESSION----which it did last nite.    No one objected---
such activity just does not happen in mosques------it is contrary to Islamic custom.   It is not only jews who do it-----Baptists do it too.     It is possible that the DJ just did
not know Islamic morbid approach to song.    You are right-----muslims like to keep
things really-------somber and depressing


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 13, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Maybe he didn't want to make fun but for those Muslims what he did was making fun...that's why nobody should do something like that in a Muslim country


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 13, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> So, you know how Muslims feel about their call to prayer.




.......and we now know how you defend an anti-humanist totalitarian agenda that represents the boot stomping on a human face forever.  

It's amazing how political correctness can reduce the IQ of its practitioner by so many points.


----------

